# Special fired rated drywall needed behind electric range?



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

If it were my house, I would mix up batch of dura bond 20 a bit stiff and fill the holes to just a fraction below the surface in the morning. Then coffee and a bagel. Then mix another small batch and embed mesh tape in it to cover the holes and feather it out with a steel float. Then after lunch, hit the area with a good quality primer. Then paint at your leisure any time after the next morning.


----------



## gailquilter2 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm going to put up a removable backsplash behind my range, tile. Removable so if I change the wallpaper I can easily replace the backsplash. 
Also rather handy for cleaning gunk off of it, lay it down on the counter. Spaghetti sauce splash collector I call them.


----------



## jcwingate (Mar 11, 2017)

Upon the removal of some old tiles behind my electric range, an entire piece of drywall came off the wall with the plaster of the old backing. There is an entire open wall space with a little bit of wire mesh and some pipes exposed. Is there a certain type of drywall that I need to use that is to code behind an electric range?! Thanks!!


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Not sure where you live....but where I am the special requirement for an electric range is.......whatever you have other than uncovered paper face insulation or flammable plastic. Same as the requirement for your dishwasher, fridge, etc. ron


----------



## abargan (Mar 14, 2017)

I guess a good drywall will seal the deal. If i know correctly, drywall is a fire resistant wall covering and acceptable for ranges. You better consult with a seller when buying one of these. Also, an unpainted steel sheet will fit but it wont look as good. Some fire wrap for a good measure to cover those exposed wires and pipes and you`re good to go


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

abargan said:


> I guess a good drywall will seal the deal. If i know correctly, drywall is a fire resistant wall covering and acceptable for ranges. You better consult with a seller when buying one of these. Also, an unpainted steel sheet will fit but it wont look as good. Some fire wrap for a good measure to cover those exposed wires and pipes and you`re good to go


Consult seller before buying one of what? And why would he be wrapping the wire mesh from the old plaster to fireproof it?


----------



## abargan (Mar 14, 2017)

I am talking about drywall. When buying, it`s better to ask about sizes and fireproof. I would for a good measure but i guess it`s not so necessary (or even not needed at all)


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thread has gotten way off target. Initial question is fire rated drywall required behind electric stove. The answer is no. Done and done. Ron


----------

